# Be careful when you go to Lake Conroe...



## Chuck Lewis (Mar 28, 2007)

Just bought bought a new Tracker 21' Fishing Barge. Yesterday we went to Lake Conroe to try it out and do a little fishing. I put in over on the west side of the lake not far from the dam. After running around test driving the boat for a couple of hours we stopped over by the shore near some some grass and started fishing. We were using live minnows. We fished for about 45 minutes with just a coule of strikes, weak ones at that. I laid my rod & reel down to go help my son put on a hook. I laid it against the rail of the boat over the hinge on on of the gates. I actually did give it a little thought, I thought if something does bite, it won't go over the gate hinge. I was wrong. While I was at the back of the boat putting a hook on my sons rig, I heard some noise and looked up just barely in time to see my rod and reel shooting through the water. I emphasize, *SHOOTING. *It went over the boatrail so fast I didn't get to see that. I did get to see the road for a brief second as it was being pulled through the water with a swoosh that could easily be heard. I never had a prayer of getting to it in time before it went over. "Something" yanked that rod over with more force than I could have yanked it myself. 
The worst part is I had just bought the rod & reel two days before at Academy. The little jerk got a brand new Shimano 1000 reel and a Cherrywood Graphite rod. I was sick.
I'm guessing it was a bass. That's about the only thing in Conroe that strikes with that much enthusiasm. Personally, I have not yet seen a bass that struck that hard myself. And for the rig to go over the rail and a gate hinge that fast and with such force, wow. I'm definitely installing some rod holders. And I guess making sure the drag is set would probably help too. 
Anyone else ever had something like that happen?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bummer! Two summers ago we were fishing at the hump on Livingston, killing the whites with a striper every now and then. After a limit of whites and a near limit of stripers we set out some catfish rods while continuing to jig for bass. My catfish rod got a great bite and while fighting a good 9lb blue to the boat I heard a click, click. That was the sound of my rod with a jigging spoon going over the rail with ease. 5000 ambassador and graphite rod, both new!


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Possible striper...


----------



## Chuck Lewis (Mar 28, 2007)

I forgot about the stripers being in Conroe. That's a real possibility.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

That happened to me several years ago under 1097 bridge on Conroe.It happens so fast that you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

It may of been the Conroe monster that got all your gear. It always knows how to get a meal with out being caught I heard some tubers are dissapearing too. LOL 

Sorry to hear bout your gear, I have a place for 6 poles and I make sure no one leaves em unattended.

I will be looking to catch that monster and I will PM you to give you your gear back. LOl...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. However, any of the 3 species of catfish that inhabit Conroe are very capapble of doing what you descibed. And a lot of catfish are very shallow this time of year chasing the shad.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

yep had a rod and reel go over on still house lake while fishing for whites turned my back to take the hook out of one and all i heard was clunk look and it was gone just a few bubbles


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

That happened to me once offshore. I dove in after it, caught up with it, set the hook (under water), fought the fish as I kicked my way to the boat where I handed it to another guy on the boat. he fought it a while until the line broke.....don't ya just hate those rookie fishermen? hehehe
No Lie!


----------



## CarlHigh (Nov 29, 2006)

I have lost two rods, one was a friend of my sons that said he knew how to cast a bait casting reel!! Threw it and let it go. The other was on Conroe jerked the rod right out of my hands Just like Salt Weapon over the side I went no fish but I got my rod.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep 
Sort of know the feeling.
Years ago had the same thing happen to my Shimano Curado.
But I got the rod, just as the rod tip hit the water.
After that close call.
I took some copper wire,about 6"long and attached the wire to the rod handle.
At the end of this wire, I made a loop,from the rod.
Then I have another copper wire,about 5' long wired to the boat.
On this wire I have a snap on the end,
that I attach to the rod with the loop.
The wire to the boat is long, so you can pick up the rod and set the hook.
If your fishing with a lot of rods,this works great.
Because ya'll know when your not looking,that's when you get hit.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

Shopping list for new boat:
Rod Holders


Sorry to hear, but it kinda makes you want to go fishing don't it.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*Being there too often*

I don't know how many rods Conroe claimed but last weekend something took my rod. Probaly and big goo or a nice Hybrid. Luckly the rod was properly in the rod holder. Bye Shimano Stradic/All Star combo. I should have dove in after it but the fishing too good.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you lose your rod intrhe rod holder ? Sounds like it.. What kind of rod holder was it. ( clamp or indent ) ?



FishKiller said:


> I don't know how many rods Conroe claimed but last weekend something took my rod. Probaly and big goo or a nice Hybrid. Luckly the rod was properly in the rod holder. Bye Shimano Stradic/All Star combo. I should have dove in after it but the fishing too good.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks confusing to me too. The airborn rod was not in the rod holder. 
The rod in the holder had a big goo that pulled the heck out of it. Have anyone caught any stripers out of Conroe? I seen a few boat pulling in something nice at the dump/flats (south side of lake).


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know where the dump/flat is, but, we catch plenty of Hybrid Stripers.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

seen that happen to a friend at fayettville lake once, had a water dog on itas bait, leaned it up against the railing on the pier, walked over to the picnick tables to get a sandwich and up and over it went.


----------

